# Jetty Rigs



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Ponce Inlet...been getting a few more of those sheepsheads. One a day. 
Starting to experiment with different rigs.
The sinker obviously with roll down a rock into an "alleyway" between the rocks.
Fish won't see it. I'm going to try out some single dropper rigs to see if that makes a difference. This way the hook will still be "up" and visible.


----------



## patrck17 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks for the updates. I'll be watching the boards to find out when the bite picks up. Itching to get to the beach to do some fishing. Keep us posted.


----------

